# RN Type 45 destroyer cast as HMS Thunderchild in J.Wayne's"War of the Worlds"



## CougarKing (18 Jul 2009)

Please bear with the cheesy special effects. ;D

youtube video link


----------



## Haggis (18 Jul 2009)

Cool.  The whole story is there, too!  Somebody put a lot of work into this and (cheesy special effects aside) it's much better than the Hollywood version with Tom Cruise.

I have the complete album set of Jeff Wayne's musical version of "The War of the Worlds".  Sir Richard Burton does an excellent job narrating the story.   Great stuff to listen to on a cold Saturday evening with a bottle of single malt Scotch


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jul 2009)

JWMVoWoTW live version has been shown on movie central a couple of times in the last few years, and sometimes shows up on PBS pledge drive weeks.  I've loved this  album for decades, but just like Chris DeBurg's Spanish Train, they never seem to stay in my house very long, apparently other people need them more than I do.


----------

